# Publice Message to the Todd



## Heli411 (Mar 18, 2009)

For the record Todd, I am a Helicopter Pilot ... NOT a gun salesman... when I posted the "Looking for a P30" thread,I was giving other members a heads up where to find a P30 at a VERY reasonable price. You want to ban me? Have at it, but all you did was deprive two people the chance to buy a P30 at $869



How about re-instating that thread...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Public response from Todd*

*One: * No advertising unless you are a PAYING sponsor. 
*Two:* If you have something for sale, it goes in the Classified section. If you do not have the 50 post count minimum to post in the Classified section, you wait until you do have it. 
*Three:* You do not air your grievances with the rules of this forum or the moderation team in the public forum.  You do it via PM. 
*Four:* No creation of multiple accounts, especially for the purpose of posting a public grievance after you have been banned already.

All of these offenses carry possible or automatic banning. But you would have known that if you read the forum guidelines before you signed up.

We have rules on this forum and those rules will be followed or there are consequences for violations. You don't like the rules or how things are run here, I'm sure there is another forum that will suit your needs.

And no, I am not re-opening or reinstating the thread. As a brand new member who has been banned twice now, I find your insistence and "concern" about getting the members here a good deal a little too good to be true. Frankly, I do not believe that you don't have some connection to the store you were pushing.


----------

